# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Një test psikologjik

## [xeni]

Me poshte do shkruaj nje histori ne lidhje me 4 vete. *Vajza*, *Djali1*, *Djali2*, *Djali3*. Ju do keni *100 pike*  per t'i ndare midis ketyre personave, sipas vleresimit tuaj. Mund te shkruani koment ose jo, s'ka rendesi. Rezultatet do i jap me vone, po u pergjigj njeri.  :perqeshje: 

Vajza dhe D1 duhen. D1 eshte ne anen tjeter te nje lumi shume te madh i cili nuk mund te kalohet perveçse me varke. Qe te kaloje matane dhe te bashkohet me te dashurin Vajza kerkon ndihmen e D2, por ky pranon ta ndihmoje vetem nese ajo kalon nje nate me te. Ajo pranon (ishte e vetmja rruge) dhe ai e kalon. Me pas D1 e refuzon vajzen sepse ajo kaluar nje nate me D2. Vajza takohet me D3 dhe ky pranon qe te martohet me te edhe pse ajo ia tregon historine e saj.

----------


## Tirana

Per mendimin tim , une do ja ndaja ato 100 pike , 50 pike Vajzes  qe sa sakrifikoi per dashurine trupin e saj , meqe nuk kishte asnje rrruge tjeter , sic the dhe ti , dhe ne fund per sinqeritetin e saj qe i tregoi te verteten D3 . Dhe 50 pike do ja jepja D3 i cili vlersoi vajzen per sinqeritetin e saj dhe vendosi te martohej me te .

Kjo eshte llogjika ime ne kete test .

Tirana

----------


## FLOWER

i jap D3 te gjitha piket e mundshme. dy te tjeret s'meritojne asgje.

----------


## [xeni]

> Punen e pikeve nuk e di por di qe kur kemi te bejme me njerez duhet marre parasysh qe ato jane te paisur me mendje, shpirt dhe zemer.


Piket jane ato qe bejne vleresimin e personalitetit (ne kete test :ngerdheshje: ) dhe meqe te gjithe jane te lidhur me njeri-tjetrin ka shume renedsi se si ti do i shperndash ato.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

A ben te gjithe piket t`ia jap vajzes?  :buzeqeshje: 
Kjo mu duk dic me e ngathet nga keto D-llaret qe thene drejte me duken si ato vitaminat e B Kompleksit, B1, B2 B-bla bla bla.  :ngerdheshje: 
Tek e fundit, kjo vajza i kaloi te gjithe e jo anasjelltas, kshu qe kjo i meriton te gjithe piket...sepse ne fund edhe arriti qellimin e vet.

Sounds stupid, right? lol
E po i ka jeta kshu keto pune.
Djal takon nje vajze, vajza takon tjeter djal, djali len vajzen, vajza len te dy djemte dhe gjen djal te trete.  :buzeqeshje: 
ahah

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ajo cupka asnje pike nga ana muve.Sakrifica ne dashni boen,po pa dhunuar  apo shitur shpirtin dhe veten..so  nje big *0*   asaj.


D1 well,e justifikoj deri me i far veni..po prap  nese e dote aq shum gocen,pse i kerkoj asaj ta bote sakrificen,,ca boni ai vet me e taku..well ky osht i diskutushem..*10*  pik shum  i ka pasi osht pak e paqart situata.

D2 sbesoj se ja vlen ta diskutosh..pler  

D3 e ka njoft me mbrapa ,ka ron n'dashni po sme duket shum i squt,,po prap njeri i mire ,kshuqe ca pikesh njelen ti mori ky*90* pike


[xeni] t'kom gjet i model  te ri flokesh :P

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk e dime se çfare kane menduar te gjithe keta persona, por me kto te dhena qe kemi mund ta bejme nje ndarje te pikeve.  :shkelje syri: 

Se pari i jap - 25 pike D2, qe te kem ca pike me teper per ate vajzen, (he, do dale ndonjeri tani te thote se eshte i zgjuar e i shkathet ky?).

Kam ne dore 125 pike.

50 pike per D3 sepse ky eshte ai qe vlereson sakrificen e vajzes dhe e pranon ate ashtu siç eshte (nuk dime gje tjeter per arsye te tjera apo per gjendjen e D3 keshtu qe smund te flasim per gje tjeter).

Vajzes do ti jepja 75 pike per guximin dhe sakrificen qe beri per Dashurine, por do ti mare ca pike sepse per te arritur ne qellimin e shenjte ndoqi nje rruge te piste. Po e le vajzen perseri me maksimumin e pikeve, 70 pike, dhe kete 5 pikshin po ia jap D1 nga keqardhja qe mbeti dhe pa vajzen. Ai nuk diti ta vleresoje sakrificen e vajzes, por nuk harroj qe xhelozia vjen nga Dashuria.

Pra renditja eshte kjo:

*V:     70
D1:    5
D2:  -25
D3:   50*

Po ta mendoj dhe njehere mund te bej ndonje ndarje tjeter, e veshtire eshte ti ndash keto piket. 
Ne jete shpesh nuk e dime se cila eshte e keqja cila eshte e mira, ato ecin krahe per krahe.

*P.S Ndjenjat nuk kane asnjehere vlera numerike.*

Me i veshtire se ato problemet e Nausikes ky o Xeno.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

_Per mua vajza ka 30
D1 10
D3 60..._

----------


## TiLoNcE

well i bi qe ajo goca sakrifikon duke flejt me dike??
lol
well po ja ndryshojm Emrin spo e qujm mo Tradhti po Sakrific




un dhe marsela e paskena vlersu i lloj D1 :P

SG po ti cne me 125..apo si Moderat

pupup ca hilsi

 :pa dhembe:  

[xeni]ec ndaj torten..i mean piket se na le ktu

kshu kshu
LoNcJa-SyNi-VeT

----------


## ALBA

Po ndaj  piket simbas vlersimit tim .

*Nderi                             30 pike 
Sinqeriteti                     15 pike
Falja                              20 pike 
keqardhja                     10 pike 
Besimi                           10 pike
sakrifice                        15pike*


Ndera une do ti ndaj piket sipas meritave me kete llogjiken time  

Vajza ne se do kishte shkuar tek i dashuri i saj pa cenuar nderin  do meritonte 60 pike

*Vajza* per sakrificen e dashurise me D1 duke humbur nderin me D2 , dhe per sinqeritet me D3  meriton 30 pike .
 Dmth ketu futa 15 pike per sinqeritetin e saj  , 15 pike per sakrificen qe beri .
Mendoj se Nderi ka me rendesi , por duke vene llogjiken ne funksionim dhe duke llogarit se e beri per hir te dashurise ,  D1 duhet ta falte (meqe nuk kishte asnje rruge tjeter ) ose ne te kundert duhet ta bente vete kete sakrifice .


*Djali 1* ne se do kishte mar persiper kete sakrifice per hir te dashurise meritonte 60 pike , por per fat te keq te djalit 30 pike nga keto i takuan vajzes , keshtu qe ai meriton vetem 30 pike ku ketu mund ta cilesoj si njeri te ndershem por cinik ne faljet e gabimeve qe u ben per hir te dashurise .
Keshtu Djali 1 edhe pse nuk u tregu ashtu sic duhet nuk mund t'ja mohojm se nuk ka nder . Prandaj 30 piket ne drejtim te nderit ja jap D1 

*Djali 2*  per hir te koplise se tij , duke c'frytezuar nderin e vajzes , duke u treguar 99tesh , mendoj se nuk meriton asnje pike pervec se epitetit Pedofil .

*Djali 3*  e vlersoj  qe tregoi keqardhje , dhe vendosi te martohej me vajzen per hir te sinqeritetit te saj , duke mos llagaritur te gjitha fatkeqsite e saj  qe te rrall djem e bejn i jap 40 pike . 20 pike per faljen , 10 pike keqardhje , dhe 10 pike per besimin qe krijoi tek ajo .

Alba

----------


## il_padrino

ore e keni lene D2 pa pike fare dhe ma keni kritkuar sikur te ishte armik i popullit ne fund te fundit ne bote perendimore jane ritur te gjithe keshtu qe seksi dhe dashuria nuk perben ndonje problem te madh vecase KOHA dhe PARAJA.

Prandaj po ja jap te gjitha piket D2 sepse e ka kenaqur vajzen e dashuruar.

piket sipas meje

vajza  - po i jap qefin qe beri me D2 dhe me vone me D3
D1   -  po e le te bej ndonje dite pune ne greqi
D2  - po i jap 100 me yll sepse e kenaqi gocen per ter naten
D3   - po i jap vajzen qe mori dhe te kaloj nje jete sa me te mire

----------


## FLORIRI

Une i vleresoj ne kete menyre

Vajza nje cope budallaqe as i meriton me shume se 2 pike...dhe keto thjeshte per xhentilese  :ngerdheshje: .Djali 1 per mendimin tim meriton 97 pik...djal me karakter se nuk lpihet aty ku ka peshtyre djali 2.Djali 2 cun shkerllat po sidoqofte kapitalizmi i ka keto dmth e meriton 1 pik....ndersa djali 3 me iu dhimt gurit e drunit 0 pik...lol

----------


## Rebele

Lol, une kete loje-test e mbaj mend qe nga gjimnazi.  Identike. 
Nuk di ku t'i bazoj piket.  Une s'bej pjese tek njerezit qe sakrifikojne per dashurine, ose me sakte qe perpiqen t'a portretizojne veten si "viktime" per hir te/ne emer te dashurise.  Ndersa nderi/morali eshte koncept tejet relativ.

----------


## FLORIRI

Ashtu eshte ne fakt

po meqe ra llafi dhe une i ngjesha kot si duket...lol

Po ai gomari...djali1 e kam llafin pse nuk kerkoi nje varke dhe te shkonte e ta merrte femren vete..
por siduket kjo puna ka ndodh ne ndonje fshat mes durresit e kavajes e ky ishte ktej ne anen e kavajes prandaj qe pale se ci lypnin prandaj qendroi besnik...lol.Ndersa durrsaket eh mire mire varkaxhinj te tmerrshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## amaro

vajzes 100 pike-  sepse perdori seksin me  D2 per hire te dashurise se vertete qe ishte D1 dhe me pas kur D1 doli se ishte shume driteshkurter, joshi nje burre modern qe ne ket rast eshte D3 i cili e sigurte e ka emrin Andrea Kokekorrna, pa i dal fjale te keqija ne lagje qe nuk eshte me e virgjer.
D1 100 pike - djal me krakter qe i tregoi vajzes (nuk e di a mund ta quajme me vajze mbas gjithe ketyre kalimeve neper lume dhe numrave D) deren edhe pse e donte aq shume thjesht per faktin se nuk mund ta shtyje jeten duke degjuar historite e D2 se si bente 69 tek bregu lumit me dashurine e jetes se tij, me pak fjale zgjodhi jeten e qete. Karakter me pak prirje fermere e sigurte qe do i bi pishmonit.
D2 100 piket e mundshe - sepse beri ate qe duhet te bente, kush te ishte ne vend te tij te njejten gje do bente nuk eshte e lehte te behesh kal pa pritur asgje ne kembim, karakter numer, me pak fjale do i kaloje jeta duke tregu: kam pas kaq te dashura, e bej kaq here ne nate , etj. tipik djal per underground. Mendoj qe akoma e ka mendjen tek vajza. 
D3 100 pike - i jap une sepse eshte idhull, mori parasysh ta pije turpin me ekspreso per hir te dashurise qe kishte per vajzen, dhe per me teper do jetoje i lumtur por gjithmone ne pritje te kunjave kur te shkoi te marketi lagjes me ble djath kaçkavall.
p.s. aryetimet jane bere duke patur parasysh qe ngjarja mund te kete ndodhur 70 vjet me pare ne brigjet e lanes.

----------


## diikush

> ...[xeni] t'kom gjet i model  te ri flokesh :P


Kure une i kam gjetur kete portretin qe mban ne tavolinen e zyres ...     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [DelFini]

D1 e ka njoft mas miri vajzen edhe  ka kerku prej saj qe me  ardh te ky gjithsesi ,vajza prej dashnis t`vet ndaj D1 e ka knaq veten ( qe po thojn disa ka sakrifiku) me D2 i cili mendoj qe sillet gjithmon kah lumi per me ju "ndihmu" rasteve te tilla. D3 osht si asi emigranti qe vjen ne atdhe me gjet shqiptare me cdo kusht se nuk e perzin familjen me tjer nacionalitete. 

*D1*- i dashurum ne  naj vajz2( per te cilen nuk flitet ne tregim)  e ka dit qe osht "ndihmetari" D2 aty pari edhe e ka shty vajzen qe me cdo kusht me ardh knej lumit. Qe me ndodh ajo qe ka ndodh edhe me  u largu prej saj. Pra kti ja jepi *10 pike*.
*D2*- vetem e ka bo punen e vet edhe ky *25 pike.*
*D3*  e ka knaq unin e vet edhe e ka shpetu vajzen prej kujtimeve tkqija me D1. edhe ky *25 pike*
ne fund edhe *vajza* i ka *40 pike* se i ka bo te lumtur tre D-t  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Dashuria e *D1* dhe *vajzes* ishte 100%..secili ne fillim kishin 50 pike..djali humbi 10 pik qe u be frikacak dhe nuk notoj lumin e madh. Gjithashtu humbi 10 pike qe nuk gjeti apo sberi ndonje vark, qe tregon munges shkathesie dhe zgjuarsie  :perqeshje: . Gjithashtu humb 10 pike te tjera qe dashuria per vajzen u shua menjehere kur morri vesh cfare beri. *Vajza* humb 10 pike qe skishte durim, 10 pike per naivitetin, 10 pike per aktin me D2 dhe 10 pike te tjera qe i propozoj D3 lol shaka, qe i tha gjithecka *D3*. Kurse *D2* merriton 0 pike pasi tregon qe morri "advantage" from the girl ...kurse D3 merrion 70 pik qe degjoj gjithe historin, pranoj vajzen si ishte dhe fitoj piket qe vajza dhe D1 humbi  :perqeshje:

----------


## xhiko

> Me poshte do shkruaj nje histori ne lidhje me 4 vete. *Vajza*, *Djali1*, *Djali2*, *Djali3*. Ju do keni *100 pike*  per t'i ndare midis ketyre personave, sipas vleresimit tuaj. Mund te shkruani koment ose jo, s'ka rendesi. Rezultatet do i jap me vone, po u pergjigj njeri. 
> 
> Vajza dhe D1 duhen. D1 eshte ne anen tjeter te nje lumi shume te madh i cili nuk mund te kalohet perveçse me varke. Qe te kaloje matane dhe te bashkohet me te dashurin Vajza kerkon ndihmen e D2, por ky pranon ta ndihmoje vetem nese ajo kalon nje nate me te. Ajo pranon (ishte e vetmja rruge) dhe ai e kalon. Me pas D1 e refuzon vajzen sepse ajo kaluar nje nate me D2. Vajza takohet me D3 dhe ky pranon qe te martohet me te edhe pse ajo ia tregon historine e saj.


nuk kam deshire ti vleresoj te tjeret me pike, por po i vleresoj me fjale ashtu si i shof une, atehere:

D1 eshte budalla qe ska arritur te njihte Vajzen apo qe ka ren per nje vajze qe mund te vepronte ne menyre te tille

Vajza eshte e ulet qe gjeti menyren me te "leht" dhe nuk kerkoj menyren me te veshtire, qe nuk "priti" per ate qe donte... etj. etj.

D2 del me i zgjuari sepse arriti ate qe donte, por dhe njekohesisht i poshter...

D3 del me idiot se D1 meqense e morri Vajzen duke e ditur se sa e ulet eshte...

konkluzioni: nuk do te vleresoja asnjerin sepse sipas meje asnjeri sdo e meritonte

----------


## [xeni]

Me poshte do shkruaj pergjigjen, ose t'i themi ndryshe shpjegimin. 

1) Ndonjerit qe s'i dalin llogarite mire dhe qe s'i pelqen testi i them qe te mos merzitet se tek e fundit "funny" eshte. Megjithese e ka njefare llogjike nuk eshte tregues shume i sakte..
2) Po e shkruj *ne te bardhe*  pergjigjen. (per ata qe mund te vine me vone...)

1. Ndjenjat  : %(piket qe i jepen V)
2. Deshira per te shfrytezuar problemet e te tjereve :%(piket qe i jepen D2)
3. Xhelozia dhe mendjengushtesia : %(piket qe i jepen D1)
4. Zgjuarsia dhe open-mindness (si i thone shqip   :sarkastik:  ): %(piket qe i jepen D3)

Befshi qejf!  :shkelje syri:

----------

